# Berkley CA Group Rides?



## Biggard (Sep 29, 2005)

Hi Guys,
I'm gonna be in the Berkley CA area for about 5 weeks starting the 4th, July weekend. Are there any group rides (intermediate) that I could join up with? I'm new to the area so I dont really know my way around that well and I though what better way of learning the area than with a group ride.
J


----------



## Got Time (Jan 23, 2009)

If you can't find anything else, take a look at
http://www.grizzlypeakcyclists.org/


----------



## smoo (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm in a similar situation, arrived in Berkeley from Europe about 3 weeks ago and will be here most of the time until mid August. There are a few regular group rides here that I have been told about, none of which I have tried yet or can remember the details of but if I go on some I could report back. Apparently there's a really popular midweek evening one that leaves from Oakland, S. of Berkeley.

It's HILLY here! If you are based in Berkeley and riding from your front door nearly every route will begin with an ascent of the Berkeley Hills, which while not exactly alpine is a sustained 5% gradient climb of about 5 miles. Everything else seems to be up and down too - haven't seen a decent stretch of flat road yet!


----------



## tsutaoka (Mar 4, 2005)

here's a list of training rides from BBC, a Berkeley based race club http://berkeleybike.org/?page_id=302


----------



## Biggard (Sep 29, 2005)

Thanks guys!


----------

